

Selling stuff on Twitter - eberfreitas
http://tuy.im/

======
WesleyJohnson
I hadn't really thought about using Twitter to sell anything, but now the the
idea is in front of me I like it. I think you could take the intergration with
Twitter fruther, but I'm not sure I have the best ideas on how to do that.

My only initial concern was that in reading your footer text on your PSP ad
(You can contact me on Twitter or email me....) I found myself looking for
your Twitter handle down there as well and was confused that I couldn't find
it. It actually took me a few seconds to realize it was up top. Would be worth
knowing if other people are experiencing the same confusion.

~~~
eberfreitas
Yeah, I guess I need to put it there as well!

------
houseabsolute
Interesting idea, but the periods and commas in the example price are in the
wrong order. Is it going to mis-format something I try to sell as well? Edit:
apparently not, it's just a text field in the listing.

~~~
sdz
It's not really misformatted. The roles of periods and commas are swapped in
some countries. In fact, all of these countries in green use commas for the
decimal separator rather than periods:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DecimalSeparator.png>

------
eberfreitas
My blog post about it <http://www.eberfdias.com/blog/tuy-im/358/>

~~~
there
link to that example for-sale page from the homepage, or show some kind of
example there. from just reading the text, it's not clear at all how it works
or looks.

~~~
eberfreitas
Done!

------
fara
Small suggestion. Change #2 and #3 paragraph positions. It will be easier to
read.

